# Chrome for Android gets an update, appears to break support for some custom ROMs



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

WARNING!!! Read completely before updating if you are running a custom ROM. Thar be dragons here.





> Chrome Beta for Android has received a mystery update over in the Android Market, updating the mobile version of Google's browser to version 0.16. There's nothing in the changelog to indicate what's new in this version, but we've noticed no new features, so we can assume it's just the usual mix of bug fixes and performance tweaks.
> 
> However, if you're using CyanogenMod 9, or another ICS-based custom ROM, you may want to hold off updating, as there are reports in the Market comments section of this new version breaking things for those on using custom firmware.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn, I saw the part about it breaking it for custom ROMs too late. No longer works on my LTE Xoom running Peter Alfonso's ICS build. It's a stock build but Chrome still doesn't work for some reason. I'll have to find the APK for the old version or wait for Pete to fix it, as I'm sure he will.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"bobukcat" said:


> Damn, I saw the part about it breaking it for custom ROMs too late. No longer works on my LTE Xoom running Peter Alfonso's ICS build. It's a stock build but Chrome still doesn't work for some reason. I'll have to find the APK for the old version or wait for Pete to fix it, as I'm sure he will.


Sorry Bobukcat. 
I should have put a warning at the beginning (which I just did). 
I hope you can find the APK and get it fixed.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Sorry Bobukcat.
> I should have put a warning at the beginning (which I just did).
> I hope you can find the APK and get it fixed.


No problems, it's my own fault - there was a warning on the post on Droid Life too and I didn't bother to read it before I let it upgrade. The stock browser is still very good (and supports Flash) so I'm not too upset. I did want to check out the speed improvements in Chrome but I'm sure it will all get fixed soon enough!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"bobukcat" said:


> No problems, it's my own fault - there was a warning on the post on Droid Life too and I didn't bother to read it before I let it upgrade. The stock browser is still very good (and supports Flash) so I'm not too upset. I did want to check out the speed improvements in Chrome but I'm sure it will all get fixed soon enough!


Hope this helps : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1485473

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/google-chrome-beta-for-android-review-apk-download/


----------



## Madflava (Mar 19, 2012)

This might help too

http ://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1515900


----------

